# Down to Earth : Bobby Lashley post victory Interview over Sapp



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Down To Earth with Bobby Lashley











Article by: Rick Rockwell


In a recent interview with ProMMARadio, Bobby Lashley discussed the following topics and held nothing back.


On Bob Sapp

"If I were to have gotten in the full mount, I'm not even sure if my knees would have touched the ground."


Brock Lesnar

"He's a wrestler, you gotta worry about that take down." "I think Brock is going to win"


On the UFC

"When I go over there I want to be a top, top level guy,"


On Kimbo Slice

"First round TKO, Bobby Lashley wins."


On other MMA Fighters

"I see the GSPs, the Anderson Silvas, Lyoto Machida ... wow these guys are incredible. These guys are 15-20 matches into it. because they had the opportunity before."







source: http://www.examiner.com/x-13475-Pro...-Lesnar-Bob-Sapp-Kimbo-Slice-TNA-UFC-and-more


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

actual interview is the video in the post.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I think he's making good decisions as far as his career goes. He isn't trying to rush into, which is good. I think he will be a force if he keeps it up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope he keeps getting better and beefs up the heavyweight roster in the UFC even more.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Bobby Lashley has done everything right so far in the MMA world. he has a HUGE name already and he is 4-0 and he is a Free Agent. :fight02:

In his next fight he should do his best to showcase some striking, but its understandable that he will use what is his bread and butter this early in his career.


----------

